# BMW to compete in FIA GT championship with M6



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:

It seems history is about to repeat itself...in the mid-1980's before the E30 M3 was homologated as a racecar, BMW contended in the World Touring Car Championships very successfully with the E24 635i & M6.

Here is an extract from the FIA press release documenting the latest meeting of the World Motor Sport Council in Monaco on December 10th:
_GT
Approved the homologation of the BMW 6 Series in the GT1 category._

By applying for homologation of the 6-series it signifies BMW have decided to compete in the FIA GT Championship in 2005 - contending directly with the Maserati MC12, Ferrari 550/575, Porsche 996 GT3-RS, Saleen S7, Viper GTS and Lamborghini Murcielago R-GT. Also, the LeMans series are an option as common regulations have been agreed for 2005.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> By applying for homologation of the 6-series it signifies BMW have decided to compete in the FIA GT Championship in 2005 - contending directly with the Maserati MC12, Ferrari 550/575, Porsche 996 GT3-RS, Saleen S7, Viper GTS and Lamborghini Murcielago R-GT. Also, the LeMans series are an option as common regulations have been agreed for 2005.


Not likely for 2005. . . or 2006. This is from the sportscarpros.com website - a discussion with Thiessen at the BMW Motorsport party:

What's up Doc?
The evening affair threw up interesting people to speak to, not least Dr Theissen.
Without his apron and with more sensible things than egg-coloured stuff frying in
a wok on his mind, we discussed the possibility that BMW would develop the M6
for endurance racing. It turns out that Ratel's agreement with the Japanese was of
far more interest than we had expected.

"The most important thing is to develop a car that can be run in many series
world wide," said Theissen. "If FIA, ACO and Japanese GT regulations converge,
that makes it much more attractive. If the FIA said they will ensure a car like a 6-
series can race, if they get that right and the regulations are unified, then we
would look at doing a car."

Theissen confirmed that BMW is seeking rule breaks to develop the 6-series for
the new GT1 category, but that there are several problems yet to overcome. "The
car is not only heavy, but it is a 2+2 coupe, and very different packaging to a
Ferrari, so we would need some freedom."

BMW, we know, are actively seeking rules breaks to allow the M6 to run
competitively against the likes of the Ferrari 550 Maranello and Aston Martin
DBR9.

The M6 will not race until at least 2007. Next year, BMW's racing department will
develop the E90 version of the 3-series for the World Touring Car Championship
in 2006, and will use that year to develop the M6 for endurance. As Theissen
explained, however, there is no need for BMW to do such a programme as they
already have plenty of racing activity on their plate.


----------

